# Black Trumpet or Horn of Plenty



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Hoping someone can help me out, first time finding these I thought it was a black trumpet when I found it , but upon getting it home I now think it is a Horn of Plenty because of the light bottom but I'm not sure. What do you guys think??


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I can tell you the one in the pic is edible. It's been a while since I hit the books and don't recall the difference between the trumpet and horn of plenty, size?

It is definitely edible though and a fine, fine mushroom.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

horn o' plenty is another name for the black trumpet. Colors vary from true black to white/gray, even ocher and a sort of purple though rare.


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys....it is a very tasty mushroom and I hope to find more someday


----------

